# Code p22fe



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats on the mileage, Gator. 

Are you running the original sensors?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes Tom, everything is original except EGR which was done 90000 miles ago. I cleared it and I'm at 100 miles and it hasn't come back on.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

You have a great car Gator. Good luck with cel.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes it is , just a little hiccup.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Do I remember correctly that GM issued a revised part number for those sensors?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

@Gator - You never had the recall done, have you? 

Just my 2 cents: I would be a little nervous about clearing any codes related to NOx2. I cleared the P11DC after I had the recall and the "poor DEF" countdown to death eventually came up. I left the CEL on and no further issues (until the recall to the recall was done. No issues since).


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

No Diesel, never had recall done. So just a CEL doesn't give count down to death that is a actual message then right. I now my semi it's a actual message and we always seem to have CEL lights and run for months with them lit, but when it's your car on the way to work I didn't know to clear it or let it go.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> No Diesel, never had recall done. So just a CEL doesn't give count down to death that is a actual message then right. I now my semi it's a actual message and we always seem to have CEL lights and run for months with them lit, but when it's your car on the way to work I didn't know to clear it or let it go.


My logic on this is that if the CEL is lit for the NOx2, then the computer is smart enough not to throw the "poor DEF" warning, but if the computer thinks the NOx2 is working properly (i.e. you cleared the code) then it might think that the errant reading is legit and say "Oh, this NOx2 sensor says the exhaust is dirty, so I need to start the countdown to death"

It's all speculation though, based on my experience.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

I had the P22FE for nox 2 for a long time and no countdown. Had the dealer look at it many times after the recall and the best they came up with was the wire job on my intake. Waited so long change nox 2, hoping customer service would do something, but they told me to pound salt. So long story short i finally changed nox 2 yesterday, p22fe is gone. Still have a p249e I need to figure out, I'm wondering if that's related to the nox 1 recall.


----------



## DieselGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

DTC P249E Closed Loop Reductant Injection Control At Limit – Flow Too High

During a road test at operating temperature and highway speeds, the NOx sensor 2 should be 70% less than the NOx sensor 1 and transition in the same direction as the upstream sensor, but at a much lower magnitude. During a road test, you can collect transient data for NOx sensor 1 and NOx sensor 2. After a heavy acceleration followed by a tip out (zero pedal input), both sensors should go to zero while coasting down. If NOx sensor 2 does not go to zero shortly after NOx sensor 1, NOx sensor 2 is either faulty or the system is saturated with reductant. Performing this test during or shortly after a DPF regeneration prevents the system from being saturated with reductant.


copyed from si document 

you need to make sure Reduction Fluid Injector not leaking
Do DPF service regen and reductant fluid quality test then check dtc p249e it come up as pass


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

300 miles so far no CEL since cleared code


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

600 miles and hasn't returned. Been running the car close to 80 mph on 100 trip home for last few days to clean the sensors off a bit, the speed limit is 70 so I'm not breaking the speeding factor to bad plus I'm still getting passed. Lol


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Maybe with the manual transmission shifting it in a gear and get rpms near 4000 rpm and just drive like that for a few miles? I do that on occasion, obviously want an already warm engine.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Super sport Cruze lol, I remember that was a factory option I had in a 69 GTO. Called it his and hers shifter with a gate


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad to hear it's doing OK so far. Higher RPMS once in a while does seem to help things.


----------

